# Schreibgeschützte Datei mit cmd erstellen?



## partitionist (23. Januar 2007)

Im Ordner *c:\dokumente und einstellungen\BENUTZERNAME\cookies\ *befindet sich die Datei* index.dat*
Die Datei möchte ich löschen was kein Problem ist:


```
del %userprofile%\cookies\index.dat
```

Anschließend soll die DAtei neuerstellt werden die dann schreibgeschützt ist.
Ist es überhaupt möglich mit Batch eine Datei zu erstellen und diese dann noch schreibgeschützt zu setzen?


----------



## octo124 (23. Januar 2007)

Wie wärs hiermit:
http://www.heisig-it.de/ie-cookies.htm
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,39023494,20000261,00.htm
Sind ja nicht nur die Cookies, sondern zum "telefonieren" sammelt XP noch zig anderes.

Und das ist auch nicht verkehrt:
http://www.winhelpline.info/forum/f...it-nehmen-daten-microsoft-zu-uebertragen.html

Die ersten beiden Links kannst du durch den Einsatz alternativer Browser z.B. Firefox inkl. deren Konfiguration einfacher gestalten.


----------



## partitionist (23. Januar 2007)

Habs folgendermaßen gemacht:


```
cd %userprofile%\cookies\
del /q index.dat
x > index.dat
attrib +R index.dat
```


----------

